# It was bound to happen



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, after practicing almost everyday since I got my bow, I did it. Kinda mad though because I had already broken an arrow like 1 hour before. Anyways here are the pictures. Robin Hood at 50 yards, split the nock right in half.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

You know what they say its better to be lucky then good  
Nice Jake!


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

Question is..... Were you aiming at that arrow? because the first arrow isn't stuck in a bullseye. I've seen plenty of split arrows by accident but never one where the archer was intentionally trying to split it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Storms? Nice/lucky/whatever shot man.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice consistency....good shot Jake !!


----------

